
Show HN: Snake game in the real projective plane - ubavic_nikola
http://alas.matf.bg.ac.rs/~mm16310/software/snake.html
======
ubavic_nikola
Classic game snake located in the fundamental polygon of the real projective
plane. Below game is also a short and dirty introduction to topology concepts
from the game.

